# 65 GTO Horn doesn't work



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I recently purchased a 65 GTO. I've discovered that the horn doesn't work because the fuse had been removed. When I put in a new fuse there is a louding buzzing sound coming from under the dash but the horn still doesn't work. The horn wiring diagrams I've seen indicate the horn relay should be under the hood not under the dash.

Can anyone advise me on whether it is the horn relay or some other relay that is buzzing?

Thanks Roqetman!!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Roqetman and welcome to the group.
Click on the forum link and scroll down and post your question in the 1964-1974 Tempest, LeMans & GTO Technical Discussions, you have posted in the 04-06 GTO Interior discussions thread and you will probably get a quicker answer in the proper thread.
You probably have a short under the steering wheel at the contact that is why they pulled the fuse.
I would jump the horn(s) to see if they function and work my way back.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Horn problem fixed... today! My buddy and I discovered after testing the horn circuit that the horns worked fine but a previous owner had (for some mysterious reason) disconnected a wire from the horn relay under the hood!!!??? Once we reconnected the wire the horns worked perfectly. As for the buzzing sound that occurred when the Cigar fuse was inserted... we discovered it is the rally clock that is buzzing!!! Who knew??? The contact points in the clock have apparently stuck shut. The clock issue will be resolved by either filing the contact points or... replacing the clock works with a 12V quartz movement. I did this on my 72 Olds Cutlass Convertible and the clock keeps perfect time now.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Roqetman said:


> Horn problem fixed... today! My buddy and I discovered after testing the horn circuit that the horns worked fine but a previous owner had (for some mysterious reason) disconnected a wire from the horn relay under the hood!!!??? Once we reconnected the wire the horns worked perfectly. As for the buzzing sound that occurred when the Cigar fuse was inserted... we discovered it is the rally clock that is buzzing!!! Who knew??? The contact points in the clock have apparently stuck shut. The clock issue will be resolved by either filing the contact points or... replacing the clock works with a 12V quartz movement. I did this on my 72 Olds Cutlass Convertible and the clock keeps perfect time now.


I am trying to fix my horn issues, which I believe there are several:
(1) actual horns were bad - replaced
(2) The relay appears to actually be working (even though it looks original) - applied the relay to ground and power and can hear the relay working
(3) The relay was wired incorrectly and appears to be missing the power wire. Currently the relay only has a green wire (which connects to the horn switch / button) and a black wire which goes to the horns. There is an additional male tab which I am guessing should be wired to 12 v + .

UPDATE : WENT THROUGH THE SYSTEM AND POSTED A HOW TO FOR ANYONE ELSE WITH A HORN ISSUE.

Thanks



Chris


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Good to know you got your horn fixed. Attached are pics of my relay with wiring attached.


----------

